# Chances of fall pg naturally after successful ivf???



## Tcardy

Hi 

I am sure that this question has probably been asked before!!  , after successfully falling pg with my little girl on our 1st attempt at IVF i wondered what the success rate is of me falling pg naturally!!! my little girl is 2 and a half and i would really like to give her a sister or brother  , there is nothing wrong with my DH, i have pcos and tried iui, clomid and eventually ivf which worked 

Is there anything i should be doing? should i attempt ivf again? or should i just try naturally??

any thoughts would be much appreciated 

Tracey 
xxxxx


----------



## strawbs

Hi

I have pcos and conceived my DS naturally after a failed IVF.  I had before that 3 failed iui, clomid and lots of ttc naturally.  I bought myself a clearblue fertility monitor as my cycles were irregular after my DS (better than before) but admittedly I had recentyl stopped BF.  I conceived the first cycle I used this, but did sadly m/c, I started metformin immediately and fell pg straight away (no af after m/c), didn't use the cb fertility monitor on this cycle.  I am currently 30wks pg.

I think the cb fertility monitor is great.  Have you asked your consul about metformin as it is great with pcos?

good luck      

strawbs xx


----------



## beckyw

Hi

I was told by a surgeon 7 years ago that I would never be able to have children naturally as my tubes were knackered.  So I did IVF in 2006 (needed one tube tied due to salphinx) and was v lucky to have my son who is now 2.5 yrs.  I tried IVF again in 2008 with BFN and 2009 with BFP and then miscarriage at 6 weeks.

Decided on last ever attempt in 2010 and I had taken Prostap to down-reg.  I found out I was pregnant this week.      Clinic said it can happen sometimes.  

So v early days but shows there is always a chance   .


----------



## *Bev*

Not had IVF but I was told i'd never concieve and had a little boy using clomid followed by a natural pregnancy - a little girl!  It can and does happen - just sadly not for everyone.

xx


----------



## LadyMoonie

We had ICSI in Sept/October 2005 which resulted in my beautiful twins.  When they were about 2 years old we decided to start trying for another but knew we couldn't afford more treatment.  To be honest, I always thought we were clutching at straws as DH had a poor result from SA's and I have polycistic ovaries.  Oh, and I am going to be 40 in August.  I found out on Tuesday that I am pregnant.

It is very, very early days obviously but after 16 months of trying, we have at least managed to get that BFP.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do x


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Having had E after a miracle natural bfp I started this thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=208942.0 not many replies but maybe will get a few more after posting here?

There are loads on the BFP announcement threads mentioning natural miracles xxx


----------



## *Bev*

VOTED!


----------



## Emmib

Wow, it isnt just me then!

My little man is 16 weeks old now, and I laughed at the health visitors and midwifes wanting to discuss contraception with me since his arrival.  And all I can think about now is I really hope to catch naturally now!  We have had more   in the last few weeks than we did in the last year.  But then OMG, it really would be a miracle if it happened.

When is the right time to think about the next time?


----------



## Sunshine33

Hi,

We tried to conceive for 8 years and were classed as unexplained, charted temps, tonnes of sex, propping up with pillows etc etc and never had a BFP  . We were incredibly lucky to get pg with our first IVF and have 2 gorgeous 8 month old daughters as a result  . As we are so knackered sex has gone a bit by the wayside but we did do it once a while ago and after having a horridtummy bug for a few weeks it actually turns out i am nearly 10 weeks pregnant naturally  , we are over the moon, and a little shocked, it's obviously early days but we saw our little one at the scan today and she was wriggling round like a good 'un. 

Good luck to all the ladies trying for another miracle, it can happen    !!

Kim xxx


----------



## b3ndy

Hi there

We ttc for five years before being successful and getting a bfp with twins, on our very first IVF.

We then went and got ourselves a natural bfp when the bubs were only three months old     

Sadly we discovered at the 12 week scan that it was in fact a blighted ovum - but still - it goes to show that it can happen.

Good luck

S
xx


----------



## Emmib

Oh wow Kim - congratulations and good luck x


----------



## stacy

Hi. We were lucky and fell pregnant 1st time ICSI after many years trying! When our daughter was 3 mnths old we discoverd i was pregnant naturally! Defo go for baby number 2 as soon as possible as defo think it helps!!!!
stacy


----------



## Angua

Miracles do happen, after 5 years and ICSI and FET we where blessed with our little angel. She is now 8 months old and I've just discovered We're pregnant again! (possibly 7-8 wks). In a state of shock and not telling anyone yet. Feeling a mixture of elation and fear (Amelie still only small).

Just wanted to say that it could happen to You!


----------



## TwiceBlessed

angua I have been "offsite" for a while but just seen this post.  Many congrats to you!


----------



## LadyN

Hi ladies, my little FET ICSI miracle is now 7weeks old and we are ready to try for baby no#2 
Ive heard the sooner the better in terms of chances. Im hoping to just enjoy trying now that we have our little one as i really think the stress plays a big part in the fertility factor too.

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## TwiceBlessed

Good luck LadyN!


----------

